# Smart or Stoopid



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

*This is **VERY FAST** so be prepared.*

*You only have **8 seconds** for each question.*

*Click the link and have fun.*

*Smartorstoopid *


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I scored Smart (19).


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

26, it said I was smart


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

17.1- the math questions threw me! :lol:


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

24 but the speed is a real factor! DON'T BLINK! :crazy:


----------



## inexperienced (Dec 22, 2007)

i am very stoopid...
well thats because I DON'T LIVE IN AMERICA!
most of them were american history and stuff based questions... no fair... *sulking*


----------

